# CO2 tank pressure relief valve story for the day!! popped again X2



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

So here is the story:

I have been watching my 10lber pressure fall for the past couple of days. So this morning I pull the regulator and turn the tank upside and vent off the last 100 psi that was left in the tank. All gas no liquid of course at 100psi. So I head to the store to get a refill. They say drop it off and pick it up on your way home from work. On the way home I drop by and pickup my tank as usual. Get home hook up the regulator and open it up. Gauge goes straight to 2100psi. I thump the gauge a few times and say WTF. Close the tank, release the regulator and take it off. I take the tank to my scale and weigh it. Hmmmm, looks to be about .5lb over full. I think well I will pull some gas and the tank will settle after it sits. I crack the valve and blow off a little gas. Set the tank were it goes and wait a little awile. Thought it should be good so I go hook the regulator up, crack open the tank and the gauge goes to 2100psi. I think well must be something wrong with the gauge. So hook up my stuff and start pulling some gas. Well, this must have got the liquid churning because I look at the gauge after about 1/2 hour and it reads 2700psi:icon_eek: WTF. So I go to get my wrench to pull the regulator again. Get a phone call so I am sitting on the couch when the pressure relief valve blows. :icon_eek: :icon_eek: It is really loud when you are 3 feet away from it. Monday I will go to the store and tell them they owe me a pressure relief valve, a refill, and new pair of underware. 

BTW I think the tanks are rated at 1800psi with 20%-25% safety margin, and I thought pressure relief valves were supposed to blow at less than 1500psi.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

sfcallen said:


> SMonday I will go to the store and tell them they owe me a pressure relief valve, a refill, and new pair of underware.


Hahah, that was the best part of the story. 

Sucks to hear that though, but good thing nothing bad happened other than the valve blowing.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Cylinders are hydro tested at 3000 psi if I remember correctly.


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

What would've or could have happened if you did not have a pressure relief valve on there?
John


----------



## jason311 (Nov 4, 2006)

If there was no relief valve and the tanks pressure kept going up,it would crack the tank.Maybe take off across the room and tear stuff up.All tanks that I know of come with a pressure relief valve.


----------



## jgb77 (Dec 13, 2006)

jason311 said:


> If there was no relief valve and the tanks pressure kept going up,it would crack the tank.Maybe take off across the room and tear stuff up.All tanks that I know of come with a pressure relief valve.


OK, thanks. I thought that it was an extra part, like the regulator. I did not realise that it comes with the cylinder itself.
Thanks,
John


----------



## jason311 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yup that's why that have them is for instances like this.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, what a story! I have heard they are really, really LOUD when they blow.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

New underware: $10.00
New CO2 tank $60.00
New valve: $75.00

Look on neighbors face when they see a gaping hole punched through their wall from venting CO2 tank: priceless

Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

A CGA 320 valve should run under $20 installed.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Went by the store where I got the fill on Friday. They replaced the pressure relief valve and filled the tank. It took less than 5 min. for the job. I told them they still owed me a pair underware.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Pressure relief went of again. :icon_mad: Now they owe me 2 pairs of underware and I am going to get my blood pressure checked.


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

sfcallen said:


> Pressure relief went of again. :icon_mad: Now they owe me 2 pairs of underware and I am going to get my blood pressure checked.


Do they have stock in Hanes? Stories like this keeps me in the low tech side of things. (hope you're blood pressure cuff is made by a different company).

Tina


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess they must have a blind guy filling CO2 tanks. How hard is it to not overfill a CO2 tank?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Ask them to replace the CGA 320 valve and weigh the tank. It should have a tare weight stamped on it. Weigh it before you leave.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Why replace the valve? Tare weight is on it, did not weigh it this time after they filled. I will pick it tomorrow, let it sit there and go off for them.


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes!! I'm also glad you weren't hurt. But got a good couple giggles out of your posts.:tongue:


----------



## rstampa (Jan 29, 2017)

You might what to tank you tank to a different refill station. That really seems odd that the pressure was so high in the first place.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I love that the last post in this thread was from about ten years ago!! Didn't realize this forum had been around so long.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Wow, way to revive a 10 yo thread! lol


----------

